# Low-retention: Mod the Super Jolly or upgrade to Niche Zero?



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

I guess I'm not the first to ask this, but I have a super jolly which works pretty well. I modified it to doserless back in 2014 which helped a great deal but of course it retains grinds. It gives a pretty consistent grind quality and I can get an excellent cup from them.

I have always operated it with the static screen loosely flapping about because without it there's a lot of static, and with it installed correctly it tends to choke up and/or retain more grounds depending on the coffee.

I have occasionally wondered whether that could be modified to reduce the amount of grounds it holds on to, but I also wonder whether to "upgrade". This is where I would love your experience and advice!



The SJ is bomb-proof. I doubt it will ever fail, but if it does I can repair it.


A Sette 270wi will weigh consistently but this is after the fact, and is very noisy


The niche zero seems like a great way to weigh beforehand and get almost all of the grounds out.


Conical vs. flat is just not a consideration for me. I've good experience with both.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

IMO, unless you are on a budget, get the Niche. The Sette is very unreliable, just search the web.

The Niche has been designed as single dose from the ground up, a big advantage.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

I'm in exactly the same boat so interested in this. Got a super jolly that I've half modded (haven't gone full doserless yet) but have been eyeing up the niche as I like espresso and brew (sage sgp for that currently) , plus the super jolly is massive and a bit ugly.

However... I love the grind it produces nd it cost me £150 not £500.

Slightly off topic but can I ask bout the anti static screen and mesh you've got installed? Mine has the doser (with mods) and the worst bit is the grinds getting jammed in the chute into the dosser. Does the mesh help?


----------

